# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Щенок не хочет играть

## Narik

Щенок не хочет играть. Щенку 4 месяца. Овчарка. Я ей пробовал кидать палку в начале брала грызла а потом перестала даже реагировать пробовал мячик подкатывать она на мячик даже внимание не хочет обращать. Помогите, щенок неигривый.  :0317:

----------


## Lynx

а происхождение щенка какое, как клички родителей?
Видели ли Вы родителей щенка перед приобретением, как играют (кусаются)они?

----------


## barrbosa

1. Проверить здоровье! 
2. Как у него с едой убрать пол рациона 
3. Спрятать  все игрушки дома играть только на улице
Вообще какое к нему отношение дома может чего боиться
Как он вообще себя ведет попробуйте описать поведение по подробнее

----------


## Narik

Lynx
клички родителей незнаю, родителей не видел, мы щенка взяли на рынке там предложили.

barrbosa
1. Со здоровьем нормально, только вот по ней клещи лазиют и побразгал лекарством они не присасываются только лазиют
2. С  едой отлично только подавай
3. домой не впускаем, на улице на цепи
может меня боится, он вначале чуть чуть начинает играть потом перестает и вообще не реагирует
может из за жары у нас температура +37, 40

----------


## barrbosa

Ну я так понимаю что у вас особо контакта с собакой нет
Вольер ещё куда нешло если просторный а цепь на жаре тут то и причина не желания в жару даже рабочие собаки через 10 минут уже не хотят ни чего делать  
Может он ещё рвётся из сил выбиваеться ему ведь 4 месяца а вы его уже на цепь

Моё мнение или на цепь и вся задача
Или налаживать контакт с собакой и тогда она будет видеть только вас и хотеть только с вами играть.

----------


## Narik

barrbosa
да цепь вобще тонкая иногда она даже рвала его
а вот контакт наладить незнаю  как))
утром она только так носится наверное потому что хочет кушать и утром попрохладнее

----------


## Lynx

чтоб контакт наладить надо с цепи снять и везде щенка брать с собой, уделять ему внимание постоянно.

----------


## barrbosa

> чтоб контакт наладить надо с цепи снять и везде щенка брать с собой, уделять ему внимание постоянно.


Обсолютно верно! Некоторые даже подстилку в спалне своей  комнате держат.
Так что тут либо собака друг   либо будут капризы и бздыки
А утром он так ведёт потому что безумно рад вас видеть  Вот попробуйте в этот момент и поиграть сним а потом покормите в награду

----------


## Tatjana

> Щенок не хочет играть. Щенку 4 месяца. Овчарка. Я ей пробовал кидать палку в начале брала грызла а потом перестала даже реагировать пробовал мячик подкатывать она на мячик даже внимание не хочет обращать. Помогите, щенок неигривый.


А для чего Вам надо с ним играть? :Ab:

----------

